
Linux Ransomware Debut Fails on Predictable Encryption Key - helper
http://labs.bitdefender.com/2015/11/linux-ransomware-debut-fails-on-predictable-encryption-key/
======
pascalmemories
Encryption is hard to do correctly. Even for ransom-ware developers.

Thankfully, in this case, it also gave a way for some smart people who
understand encryption to fix a potentially serious problem.

Ransom-ware seems to be the current big growth area. It's probably due to the
fact that simple breaches don't really give much financial payback on the
investment - active credit card details raise only a few cents as they are
disabled so quickly by anti-fraud mechanisms, so are unlikely to actually
yield much, except in a few 'lucky' [to the bad guys] cases.

Real systems security (not just the traditional technical measures people have
relied upon till now, but process, business activity etc.) looks like the way
forward. But there are going to be a few casualties along the way, especially
if the FBI suggest people should pay up[1].

[1] [http://thehackernews.com/2015/10/fbi-ransomware-
malware.html](http://thehackernews.com/2015/10/fbi-ransomware-malware.html)

